# Anyone run canister filters in sequence?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I plan to get an ADA (or similar) ~75g tank in the next year. I love Eheim Classics, and am considering adding another 2213 in sequence, having the 1st filled with floss and the 2nd with bio material.

This makes economic and practical sense.

Any experiences?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you're better off doing a little of both in each and have them separate. While they will be similar pumps, because of a difference in filter media you'll see a throughput problem. To put pumps in serial I would imagine you need to make sure the earlier pumps are more efficient than the later so the later pumps don't get starved. Too much work.

Use the two classics...intake on one end, output on the other. Switch the other filter to the other way - output near the input of the first filter, and input near the output of the first filter.

Clear as mud?


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi John,

I've done this in the past with my Eheims, the pump of the 2nd one switched off of course! Worked great but you should pay attention to clogging. I had the 2nd Eheim filled only lightly with coarse foam.

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

detlef said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I've done this in the past with my Eheims, the pump of the 2nd one switched off of course! Worked great but you should pay attention to clogging. I had the 2nd Eheim filled only lightly with coarse foam.
> 
> ...


Ahh...so you didn't even turn on your second pump...it was just basically an additional chamber similar to but larger than a CO2 diffusor. I'd rather DIY a second chamber. But if you have the second pump laying around...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

detlef said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I've done this in the past with my Eheims, the pump of the 2nd one switched off of course! Worked great but you should pay attention to clogging. I had the 2nd Eheim filled only lightly with coarse foam.
> 
> ...


What would happen if both were turned on?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

gnatster posted about this, maybe a year ago, IIRC. Running both pumps is fine as the first pump pushes the second one. I don't think you get double the flow but I don't remember correctly how much. Also, IIRC, doubling up pumps like Eheims is acceptable becaus eof the way they work......

Personally though, I'd run one at each end as that would give the most flow and water circulation in the tank, just like Turbo described.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John P. said:


> What would happen if both were turned on?


A couple of factors depending on pump.

1. Some pumps are cooled by the liquids they pump. Pumps in series may overheat.

2. Restricted flow. If the first pump is lower flow, the second pump might not get enough water flow which will cause pump cavitation. This will cause noise and more importantly wear on the system.


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm a new member here and I found this old thread while having a look around. I hope you dont mind me bringing it back up but I thought this may be of interest to some.

I am currently running a double stack canister filter, it is comprised of an Eheim 2215 sitting on top of a 2017 barrel that is fitted with an old style lid (back when Eheims had oil-cooled motors). The bottom canister is filled with a few inches of ceramic noodles and a rolled up wad of kio matting, this obviously traps all the larger waste particles. The top canister has a coarse pot-scourer type matting at the bottom and a large wad of good quality filter wool that has been folded and rolled to fit the barrel. In the past I have used this chamber for activated carbon.

  

The two canisters are joined with a hook and a set of taps that allow me to easily seperate them for cleaning. There is a piece of styrofoam wrapped in duct tape affixed to the base of the upper canister, this is to give it clearance to fit above the clips for the lower canister. It is very important that the clips are not dislodged while the filter is in operation due to the increased pressure it runs at. It would be possible to mount a smaller 2213 instead of the 2215, but a 2217 would not fit as it requires a larger inlet and the flat lid for the bottom canister has been molded with a smaller diameter outlet.

I run this filter on a heavily stocked 300l tank in conjunction with a trickle filter (no CO2) and it does a great job of keeping the water sparkling clear, provided it is cleaned every one to two months. The above photos were taken a few days after a cleaning but already you can see the black mulm starting to creep up the side of the kio matting in the lower canister. Next time I have it apart I will try to take some more detailed photos.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Is there a pump running on the bottom filter? It doesn't seem so and this would be a great way to get extra filtration inline. I do think that's got to be a pain to clean every month or two.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

I would just use a 2217...Definetly enough flow for an ada 120cm, its too much for my 90cm even with a hydor inline.

-Charles


----------



## snowy (Jun 6, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Is there a pump running on the bottom filter? It doesn't seem so and this would be a great way to get extra filtration inline. I do think that's got to be a pain to clean every month or two.


No, there is no pump on the lower canister. As it sits below the filter that is doing the pumping and has a larger diameter intake pipe, it does not cause any restriction or loss of flow to the 2215, in fact it runs even better due to the higher pressure.

Cleaning both is a little more time consuming than doing just one filter, but for another 10 or 15 minuites it is well worth it.


----------

